# Pence to appear at NRA and guns will be banned for his protection.



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 29, 2018)

- what "under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Secret Service" means either.

NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop.


----------



## Godboy (Apr 29, 2018)

The Secret Service sweep the entire area, looking for weapons on people and weapons hidden inside the building. If everyone else in the US had the same Secret Service protection that Pence has, i might get on board with a gun ban.  I wouldnt need a gun for personal protection if i had the Secret Service, but since we cant afford to protect every citizen that way, its kind of important for me to be allowed to own a gun for my personal protection.

Why are Parkland students always so stupid?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 29, 2018)

NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about? 

Uh huh.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> 
> Uh huh.



Yours is a stupid argument.  Both Democrats and foreign enemies are all gunning for the American leadership.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> ...



Your's is a stupid argument, Both Republicans and tinfoil hat wearers are all gunning for Democrat leadership.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Nah.  That would fall under the category of "shoot the shit", and who has the time to waste these days.


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> 
> Uh huh.


Evidence?


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> 
> Uh huh.


I thought you criminal enablers loved gun free zones?


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> ...


They do, except when the NRA abides by a venue's demands and creates one.  Then it's an inconvenient political hit point misfire.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 29, 2018)

Godboy said:


> The Secret Service sweep the entire area, looking for weapons on people and weapons hidden inside the building. If everyone else in the US had the same Secret Service protection that Pence has, i might get on board with a gun ban.  I wouldnt need a gun for personal protection if i had the Secret Service, but since we cant afford to protect every citizen that way, its kind of important for me to be allowed to own a gun for my personal protection.
> 
> Why are Parkland students always so stupid?


May Gawd Blass are seekrit survers !
Thullivan thays thources thay...who hires these people ?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 29, 2018)

HuffPost•April 28, 2018

Guns will be barred during Vice President Mike Pence’s appearance at an upcoming National Rifle Association convention to protect his safety — prompting survivors of the Parkland school shooting in Florida to wonder why the gun group won’t agree to gun restrictions elsewhere to protect children.

Those attending the NRA Leadership Conference in Dallas are on notice that no firearms or “weapons of any kind,” or ammunition, will be allowed in the Kay Bailey Hutchinson Convention Center “prior to and during” Pence’s appearance on May 4. The NRA posted the restrictions ― a requirement of the Secret Service ― on a website announcing the conference.

NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop.

--------------------------------------------------
I know I should say something but I'm at a loss for words.   I could careless about the gun nuts at the NRA convention.  Really I could care less, I know there are "nuts" there, it only stands to reason, but who cares.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 29, 2018)

hadit said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> ...



You don't believe in evidence of Global Warming, no reason to think you'd believe in evidence of anything else.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


There is no evidence.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 29, 2018)

Did the NRA ban guns or was it the secret service?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 29, 2018)

And why did the Parkland survivor’s jaws drop? Guns are banned at school too.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 29, 2018)

Aren’t ewe just trying to start some bullshit here!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2018)

Leave our penny alone,   she is doing the best she can


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

There is plenty of hypocrisy to go around but this is an especially delicious data point.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

The secret service sets those rules, for the trolls who like to throw half truths around.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> The secret service sets those rules, for the trolls who like to throw half truths around.


Shows you how desperate and stupid libtards are!


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> The secret service sets those rules, for the trolls who like to throw half truths around.




Comeon Mikey. Would the NRA roll over like that in any other situation?


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> The secret service sets those rules, for the trolls who like to throw half truths around.


So the NRA allows a gun free zone while condemning gun free zones. Fucking hypocrites. Pence could have done his talk by video pick-up you fucking idiot.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > The secret service sets those rules, for the trolls who like to throw half truths around.
> ...


They have no control over if they want Pence to speak. Personally I wouldn't go to it, because it would be ripe for another democrat to start shooting.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The HELL they don't have any control. I knew your dumb ass would come up with that crap so I added that bit in my first post about Pence doing a video link speech/interview so the NRA wouldn't have to look like the bloody hypocrites they truly are as shown by their actions of creating a de facto *GUN FREE ZONE!* What a bloody lock-step, piss drinking apologist!


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> There is plenty of hypocrisy to go around but this is an especially delicious data point.



a tasty little tidbit-----POETRY


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


If they want Pence the secret service controls it, troll.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The NRA controls who appears in person at their functions you damn dunce. The NRA made the choice to defer to the SS and create a GUN FREE ZONE. The NRA caved and showed their hypocrisy to the world.

And who is the troll, you bloody hypocrite! My posts on this thread are *ALL ON TOPIC*, which is something one can rarely say about your own asswipe!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 29, 2018)

What a bunch of dumbfucks..._ protect kids not guns?_  How do you protect a gun?


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Trolls just cannot be completely honest. I stated the NRA controls who speak, but the SS controls security if it's Pence. Now stop trolling by pretending you can't comprehend this. Even a regular democrat can.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Well, this proves they will cave on their principals. Now it's just a matter of agreeing on the price.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 29, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Aren’t ewe just trying to start some bullshit here!


Ewe seem to have a spelling problem.  Just kidding, It looks like ewe are using the insults that the rwnj talking heads told ewe too like a good little sheep.  Good for ewe.

Now "baa" for me little sheep.


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Right, so the obvious solution is to refuse to host Pence knowing that he demands the SS, which demands a gun-free zone. Obviously the NRA are OK with a gun-free zone as long as they get something for it.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Duh! Liberals are all ok with gun free zones as long as they get something for it. Dead kids.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Do you ever read your own posts? You claim liberals want dead kids. That's disgusting Mikey. I didn't think you were that hateful. You need to back off on the Alex Jones and fox rhetoric. Nobody wants dead kids. A sane person would know that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> HuffPost•April 28, 2018
> 
> Guns will be barred during Vice President Mike Pence’s appearance at an upcoming National Rifle Association convention to protect his safety — prompting survivors of the Parkland school shooting in Florida to wonder why the gun group won’t agree to gun restrictions elsewhere to protect children.
> 
> ...



  Can you blame them?
You lefties are known to shoot at Republicans.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 29, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HuffPost•April 28, 2018
> ...



Yeah but according to NRA folklore, if a “lefty” did get into the NRA convention (he sure as hell wouldn’t be a member) a “good guy” with a gun would stop him…right????

Congratulations, you just blew the fable the NRA lives by all to hell.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





miketx said:


> I stated the NRA controls who speak, but the SS controls security if it's Pence.


Now look what you wrote fool! Did the SS force the NRA to host Pence? NO! The NRA  will *VOLUNTARILY* host Pence and create a *GUN FREE ZONE* at the behest of the SS per their SECURITY GUIDELINES. I've said that all along, fool.

Now here is where the hypocrisy lies. NRA dogma bears witness to the idea that only guns in the hands of the pure can counter a gun in the hands of the evil doer. That is why the NRA promotes doing away with *GUN FREE ZONES* and have almost every swing Richard packing the piece of their choice. Now ask yourself this question, you mentally challenged twit... could the NRA have remained true to their alleged principles, keep their venue an full fledged *GUN ZONE*, provided an off site video link location for Pence and his SS detail to protect his Evangelical ass, and maintained the *ANTI-GUN FREE ZONE* principles?

A simple question, on topic, but apparently so very, very hard for you to comprehend. Its about the NRA's *HYPOCRISY*! Or is it that principles and an honest consideration of a question are immaterial to a dishonest SOB like yourself?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



   Uhhhhh.....there's these guys called the secret service,maybe you've heard of them.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> HuffPost•April 28, 2018
> 
> Guns will be barred during Vice President Mike Pence’s appearance at an upcoming National Rifle Association convention to protect his safety — prompting survivors of the Parkland school shooting in Florida to wonder why the gun group won’t agree to gun restrictions elsewhere to protect children.
> 
> ...



Well wittle ones, the GOOD guys WILL have guns.  The president has special police called the Secret Service, they carry guns to protect the president.  You have no one like the secret service, so we suggest you find police or security guards who will carry guns to protect you too.  Seems like some BAD people want you to be unprotected.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. 

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

6c. attack their rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card

11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing? 

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia
*
17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*

18. You can’t read.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> There is plenty of hypocrisy to go around but this is an especially delicious data point.


Riiiiight. Like Obama's detail is unarmed. 

You were better asca lost sock stuck in the dryer


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2018)

Is that the same as the stupid Moon Bats like Obama and Crooked Hillary bitching about the right to keep and bear arms but yet had armed security guards?


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You lie. If democrats would sop shooting people crime would almost be non existent.


----------



## skews13 (Apr 29, 2018)

“There will be no storage for firearms,” the NRA says in the announcement. Knife Rights, a knife advocacy group, will provide “complimentary storage” for knives, the NRA adds.

NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop. | HuffPost


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Acuse your opponent of wanting dead kids is disgusting Mikey. Is that the kind of person you are?


----------



## depotoo (Apr 29, 2018)

Someone already posted this.  Do you have direct evidence it was the NRA or on orders of the Secret Service?


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 29, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


No one sets the parameters to Pence attending any function except the SS you MUTT!
The NRA has zero say!


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 29, 2018)

Pence should just show up being armed with an ar 15 and a colt 45 on his hip.  Lead by example and all that.  If he's half the man most republicans think they are, then he should override what the secret service says.


----------



## skews13 (Apr 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Someone already posted this.  Do you have direct evidence it was the NRA or on orders of the Secret Service?



If somebody else posted this, it wasn't on the front page when I posted it. So it should be merged into the original.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> HuffPost•April 28, 2018
> 
> Guns will be barred during Vice President Mike Pence’s appearance at an upcoming National Rifle Association convention to protect his safety — prompting survivors of the Parkland school shooting in Florida to wonder why the gun group won’t agree to gun restrictions elsewhere to protect children.
> 
> ...


It is somewhat ironic -- no guns allowed at an NRA meeting !!

Sort of lends credence to the theory that there are places where guns should not be allowed:

- in courtrooms

- in sporting events

- in prisons

- at a POTUS or VP speech (?!)


----------



## Norman (Apr 29, 2018)

Who cares, people can do whatever they want in a private event.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Apr 29, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





dannyboys said:


> No one sets the parameters to Pence attending any function except the SS you MUTT!
> The NRA has zero say!


You'd only be right if this were 1939 Germany, IDIOT!

Are you Mikey's twin?


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



I don't? Where did I say that? Now you have two pieces of evidence to produce.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Apr 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Someone already posted this.  Do you have direct evidence it was the NRA or on orders of the Secret Service?



Even his link says it is on orders from the Secret Service, but why mess up a good righteous indignation high!


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 29, 2018)

The secret service and venue owners set the security parameters, not the NRA. Yet you freaks bring it up every time, children learn better than regressives.


.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 29, 2018)

When did the secrete service become the be all end all .

The VP is not beholden to what they say .  Blaming the SS is spin .

It’s a gun free zone !  Ya know , what the gun nuts all rail against .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 29, 2018)

Moar threads!

The Secret Service has the "no guns" policy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 29, 2018)

Timmy said:


> When did the secrete service become the be all end all .
> 
> The VP is not beholden to what they say .  Blaming the SS is spin .
> 
> It’s a gun free zone !  Ya know , what the gun nuts all rail against .


Yeah!! Obama and Hillary's detail don't even carry guns, right?!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Apr 29, 2018)

Timmy said:


> When did the secrete service become the be all end all .
> 
> The VP is not beholden to what they say .  Blaming the SS is spin .
> 
> It’s a gun free zone !  Ya know , what the gun nuts all rail against .



There will be a shit ton of guns there


----------



## skews13 (Apr 29, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Someone already posted this.  Do you have direct evidence it was the NRA or on orders of the Secret Service?
> ...



The secret service is hosting the event?

Let me go back and read that again.

I mean, an organization like the NRA which holds conventions demanding gun owners be able to practice their God given rights to carry a gun anywhere they want, call gun free zones open targets, and preach from the top of every indignant soap box about NRA members being the good guys with guns, surely wouldn't hold a convention, where that would be violated no matter who was a guest speaker.

Especially a guest speaker that has signed laws in the past as an elected official, protecting just such God given rights.

That kind of hypocrisy almost equals the indignacy of your comment reply.

One I can only assume coming from someone in love with the sound of their own voice, based upon their assumption of being a legend in their own mind.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Apr 29, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



From your link... The NRA posted the restrictions ― *a requirement of the Secret Service* ― on a website announcing the conference.

Is that too hard for you to understand?

Nobody is taking away anyone's rights.  Nobody is forced to go to a convention, if they feel their rights are violated, they do not have to go.  You are trying way too fucking hard here


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


Why do you fools lie perpetually? If the NRA wants Pence then the SS sets up the rules. It's as simple as that. All you want to do is troll and spew bullshit like all lib trolls do.


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 29, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The NRA can refuse to invite him if those are his/SS terms. Stop pretending they have no say.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 29, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > The secret service sets those rules, for the trolls who like to throw half truths around.
> ...


It’s not a gun free zone.  The secret service is there and they are locked and loaded with the big guns.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...


What part of your stupid does not comprehend they want him there mr troll?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> 
> Uh huh.


Would you be stupid enough to try to shoot up an NRA convention?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 29, 2018)

*Three threads merged. Title chosen to reflect thread content.*


----------



## PredFan (Apr 29, 2018)

Godboy said:


> The Secret Service sweep the entire area, looking for weapons on people and weapons hidden inside the building. If everyone else in the US had the same Secret Service protection that Pence has, i might get on board with a gun ban.  I wouldnt need a gun for personal protection if i had the Secret Service, but since we cant afford to protect every citizen that way, its kind of important for me to be allowed to own a gun for my personal protection.
> 
> Why are Parkland students always so stupid?



Because they are simple minded teenagers that are being used by dishonest leftists.


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Where did I ever say they didn't want him there, you fucking idiot? Of course they want him there. They want him there and are willing to go against their supposed beliefs and comply with the gun-free zone requirement of the speaker's guards to have him there.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


So then exactly what are you crying about? It's their deal, and they are doing it. What is wrong with you? It's not any of your business what they do.


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I'm not crying about anything, you dumb clown. I'm just saying they do have control over it, contrary to your claim. They can get over their desire to have him speak there and give him an ultimatum: either they allow people to bring in guns or he can't come. Obviously the likely result is he won't go there. It's called a boycott. Strongly principled people sometimes do it.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

bgrouse said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


No you just want to cry and troll. It's been explained to you 3 or 4 times. They WANT Pence. So they HAVE to accept the security. Now stop your ignorant crying! No one gives a shit about this except trolling lib cry babies.


----------



## bgrouse (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Do you not understand what a boycott is, you fucking idiot? If you boycott Dick's because of their gun destruction stunt, it means you WANT the goods that they're (still) selling but REFUSE TO SHOP AT their stores regardless. It's a CHOICE. People can CHOOSE to not accept something they WANT.

Example: I WANT to eat that cake, but I REFUSE. It's a CHOICE, stupid! You don't HAVE to do it!
Example: NRA WANTS Pence to attend, but can REFUSE because they don't like his no guns requirement.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 29, 2018)

Did Hillary have an abortion while attending the planned parenthood convention?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Your's is a stupid argument, Both Republicans and tinfoil hat wearers are all gunning for Democrat leadership.



True, we are gunning for Kim Jong Un and Xi Jinping


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> HuffPost•April 28, 2018
> 
> Guns will be barred during Vice President Mike Pence’s appearance at an upcoming National Rifle Association convention to protect his safety — prompting survivors of the Parkland school shooting in Florida to wonder why the gun group won’t agree to gun restrictions elsewhere to protect children.
> 
> ...



The Secret Service will be in attendance. Why aren't the Oakland Survivers demanding that heavily armed men in dark suits with high tech equipment search every back pack and purse that the kid carry through the school doors?  They would be the first to complain about a police state.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 29, 2018)

This is a fail.  There are guns at this event.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Liberals refuse to stop it. They continue to let murderers go free and give other criminals a slap on the wrist. All true.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 29, 2018)

dannyboys said:


> ThoughtCrimes said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



The NRA is not required to host him if they don't want to. They are willing to cave on their rhetoric. It's that simple.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Really? I thought our laws determined who was locked up, and who goes free. If you know of those things being determined outside of the requirements of the law, you should write a letter to the editor.


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



In this case, that's exactly what would happen. What, did you think this was REALLY a gun free zone? There are always many guns mere feet from the VP.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Awwww, know it pretends they don't make the laws to go easy on the scum.


----------



## hadit (Apr 29, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > ThoughtCrimes said:
> ...



They're not caving, because it's not a gun free zone. There will be many guns around the VP.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 29, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> - what "under the jurisdiction of the U.S. Secret Service" means either.
> 
> NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop.




Parkland, the new idiots of the world------  why the Secret Service bans all weapons anywhere an official like Trump or Pence goes!  And the NRA, that rare place where normally there would be a LOT of guns is going along because they have to, it is an INTERNAL decision, and I don't think anyone will mind.  I mean, can you imagine if one loon got through armed with a gun and shot the VP?

So from that, the Parkland Idiots want to extrapolate that the NRA should be for a total ban for the whole country on a regular basis?  The real question Parkland goofs ought to ask is why can't their school protect them if a few secret service agents can protect the VP?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




Wrong again, Newt.  The Democrats are their own worst enemies and have already shot themselves in both feet.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 30, 2018)

NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop. | HuffPost

Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 30, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop. | HuffPost
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do.



Liar.

It's the Secret Service restricting firearm possession (and other items) only in the area the Vice President will be, and only at the times he is there.

No, The NRA Is Not Banning Guns At Its Convention



> The problem?  It is not the NRA banning guns, it’s the Secret Service, and they are doing so only during the appearances of Secret Service protectees.  This is noted clearly at the top of the sign that purportedly points to NRA “hypocrisy”:  “Hall A3 is under the jurisdiction of the U. S. Secret Service during the Leadership forum.”


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 30, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop. | HuffPost
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do.


Pete and repete , day late and um dolla short!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 30, 2018)

martybegan said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop. | HuffPost
> ...


Huffpo are such liars, but they are democrats.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 30, 2018)

This is about the 5th thread on this.  Secret Service is banning them-not the NRA!  Geeesshhhh.   This is a ridiculous argument.


----------



## hadit (May 1, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> NRA Convention Bans Guns To Protect Mike Pence. Parkland Survivors' Jaws Drop. | HuffPost
> 
> Do as I say, not as I do.



Oh, there will be plenty of guns there. There will likely be more than a dozen within a 10 meter radius of Pence, and more on the rooftops around the place.


----------



## regent (May 8, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > NRA, the baby crib for conservative snowflakes. They have a gun-free zone at all their conventions. Why? Wouldn't it be much safer if you had all those 'good guys with guns' mingling about?
> ...


Yeah, can we even begin to imagine the bedlam that would take place if just one shot was fired at an NRA convention. How many days or weeks would it take until they all ran out of ammunition?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 8, 2018)

regent said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


You have it backwards. The shooting would be over after only two shots.


----------

